# Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium



## Eiren (10. November 2013)

*Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Hallo!
ich habe vor, mir für mein Informatik-Studium im Dezember einen Laptop zu gönnen. Meine Preisliche Obergrenze liegt bei 800€ und meine Kriterien sind:
-Gute Akkulaufzeit(mind 6h)
-14 oder 15 Zoll, gute Auflösung (fürs programmieren)
-Nicht so laut
-Und halbwegs was unterm Kessel haben, allerdings wird zum spielen der Heim-Pc verwendet.

Nun ist mir dieses Modell ins Auge gefallen:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (20C60045GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(fals er bis Anfang Dezember immernoch nicht lieferbar ist, dann eben der kleinere Bruder Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531, Core i5-3230M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (N4IB8GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang auch bei den Ultrabooks nachgeschaut, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese in diesem Preisbereich relativ schwach sind und nur durch Akkulaufzeit/Gewicht glänzen.

Aber bevor ich mich festlege, wollte ich fragen:
Findet ihr diese Wahl in Ordnung und gibt es vielleicht bis 800€ bessere, die ich vielleicht übersehen habe?


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Mein Tipp: Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk i5-4200U 8GB 500GB matt FHD IPS GT750M noOS 
669€ ohne OS (als Student bekommt man oft Windows von der Uni), 699€ mit Win8

Ich habs mir den im letzten Monat geholt und kann nicht zufriedener sein (wenn man über das etwas labbrige Displayrand hinwegsieht, mich störts nicht).

Die größten Vorteile:

- Freier mSATA Slot für eine SSD 
- IPS Full HD Display
- Schnelle Geforce 750M
- Haswell CPU (Stromsparend und von der Leistung her ausreichend für fast alles, trotz ULV)


----------



## norse (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

willst mit zocken? ich tät den neuen E540 nehmen!  oder den acer,wobei die Qualität beim Lenovo halt klar besser is!


----------



## ich111 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Ich würde mir die L Serie mal anschauen


----------



## Eiren (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Hm das stimmt wohl, das ist auch vom P/L-Verhältnis ne sehr gute Wahl.
Jetzt ists aber so, dass die Lenovos viel bessere CPUs haben, aber das Acer hat ne bessere Graka. Außerdem haben die Lenovos eine größere Festplatte...
Alles gar nicht so einfach

EDIT: Ja, aber jeder Lappi der L Serie hat nur ne Intel Graka drin...

Naja... zocken denke ich nicht, aber ich meine, es ist doch dennoch schön etwas mehr leistung zu haben 
Ich tendiere auch noch zum E540, allerdings gibts noch keinerlei tests und auch wann er erhältlich ist, steht noch in den Sternen -_-


----------



## iTzZent (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Aber Achtung, sämmtliche neuen Lenovo Geräte (einschliesslich dem E531 & E540) haben keinen mSATA Slot mehr. Dieser wurde durch denneuen NGFF M.2 Nachfolger ersetzt. Aktuell gibt es dafür aber kaum anständige SSD´s... Einen grossartigen Unterschied wird es zwischen dem E531 und dem E540 allerdings nicht geben, abgesehen vom Prozessor und dem dazu gehörigem Chipsatz. Gehäuse, Grafikkarte, Ram, Display und GPU sind identisch, genauso wie das Gewicht.

Denke aber nicht, das du mit der GT740M grossartig spielen kannst... Lenovo (so wie alle anderen Hersteller mittlerweile auch) verwenden den aktuellen GK208 Chip, welcher nur ein 64Bit Speicherinterdace zulässt. Der alte GK107 hatte noch ein 128Bit Speicherinterface, aber der wurde nur in den ersten Revisionen der GT740M verwendet.


----------



## Iceananas (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Die pauschale Aussage, Lenovo böte eine bessere Qualität, stimmt leider seit langem nicht mehr. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit diverse Probleme mit Lüfterpfeifen, WLAN Probleme (Thinkpad Edge), Kommilitonen von mir hatte sogar riesen Spaltmaße und instabilem Displayrand beim teuren Thinkpad X1, unser Team hatte Treiberprobleme mit unseren noch teureren Thinkpad X230t usw. usf.. Deswegen bin ich jetzt immer vorsichtig und warte Erfahrungsberichte von User ab. Testberichte sind ja auch größtenteil sehr Oberflächlich und decken viele Probleme nicht auf.


----------



## yupes (11. November 2013)

*AW: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540/E531 oder bessere Alternative?| Für Studium*

Denk doch nochmal genau nach, wofür du ihn benötigst. Ich dachte, du zockst daheim mit dem Rechner? Wozu brauchst du dann eine Grafikkarte? Da würde ich den Schwerpunkt doch KLAR auf CPU etc. legen und die Graka komplett vernachlässigen.


----------

